# Broadcom ethernet driver tg3 driver failes on kernel 4.15.x

## frli8848

After upgrading to kernel 4.15.2 and 4.14.15 I get:

```

Apr  3 11:19:37 fl-mbp kernel: tg3.c:v3.137 (May 11, 2014)

Apr  3 11:19:37 fl-mbp kernel: tg3 0000:0e:00.0: phy probe failed, err -19

Apr  3 11:19:37 fl-mbp kernel: tg3 0000:0e:00.0: Problem fetching invariants of chip, aborting

```

This is on Apple hardware: MacBook Pro 2013 and a Thunderbolt Display.

/Fredrik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Can help this?

----------

## frli8848

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Can help this?

 

The broadcom.ko module was not enabled by default in the kernel. But enabling:[/code]

```
BROADCOM_PHY=m
```

does not help. The broadcom module is not loaded at boot and even if I remove the tg3 module and do:

```
fl-mbp ~ # rmmod tg3

fl-mbp ~ # modprobe broadcom

fl-mbp ~ # modprobe tg3

```

I get

```

Apr  3 12:41:00 fl-mbp kernel: tg3.c:v3.137 (May 11, 2014)

Apr  3 12:41:00 fl-mbp kernel: tg3 0000:0e:00.0: phy probe failed, err -19

Apr  3 12:41:00 fl-mbp kernel: tg3 0000:0e:00.0: Problem fetching invariants of chip, aborting

```

using:

```
fl-mbp ~ # uname -a

Linux fl-mbp 4.15.15-gentoo #3 SMP PREEMPT Tue Apr 3 11:07:39 CEST 2018 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4850HQ CPU @ 2.30GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

----------

## frli8848

Got the tg3 driver to work with kernel 4.16.12 and the ethernet port in the Apple Thunderbolt Display by building both  thunderbolt and the tg3 drivers as modules:

```
fl-mbp ~ # dmesg | grep tg3

[    3.425924] tg3.c:v3.137 (May 11, 2014)

[    3.438187] tg3 0000:0e:00.0 eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM957761) rev 57785100] (PCI Express) MAC address 10:dd:b1:d3:c1:7a

[    3.438189] tg3 0000:0e:00.0 eth0: attached PHY is 57765 (10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet) (WireSpeed[1], EEE[1])

[    3.438191] tg3 0000:0e:00.0 eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] TSOcap[1]

[    3.438192] tg3 0000:0e:00.0 eth0: dma_rwctrl[00000001] dma_mask[64-bit]

[    3.523107] tg3 0000:0e:00.0 enp14s0: renamed from eth0

[   10.042036] tg3 0000:0e:00.0 enp14s0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex

[   10.042042] tg3 0000:0e:00.0 enp14s0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX

[   10.042043] tg3 0000:0e:00.0 enp14s0: EEE is enabled
```

Building thunderbolt in the kernel causes the tg3 driver to fail with the Apple Thunderbolt Display:

```
Apr  3 11:19:37 fl-mbp kernel: tg3.c:v3.137 (May 11, 2014)

Apr  3 11:19:37 fl-mbp kernel: tg3 0000:0e:00.0: phy probe failed, err -19

Apr  3 11:19:37 fl-mbp kernel: tg3 0000:0e:00.0: Problem fetching invariants of chip, aborting
```

----------

